# 12 weeks old baby budgie question



## potter (Jul 18, 2014)

I've a question. My 12 weeks old baby budgie is awake from 8am to 8pm. He is active all day and barely takes naps at all. He literally plays all day! 

Is this normal for a 12 weeks old budgie or is he hyperactive? 😅


----------



## Ziggy1 (Aug 17, 2021)

He probably has little naps when you are not looking. I wouldn’t worry at all.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What is your budgie's name?
Do you have a picture of him to share with us?
Is he your only budgie or do you have others?*


----------



## potter (Jul 18, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *What is your budgie's name?
> Do you have a picture of him to share with us?
> Is he your only budgie or do you have others?*


Pika


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie is currently going through "puberty" so his activity is normal.*


----------

